
Rapid iteration with hardware - pchristensen
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/10/case-study-rapid-iteration-with.html
======
jonpaul
Meh. This was a nice anecdotal story. But, I was expecting more of an
extracted lean/agile process from it though. I'd like to know how you could
apply such techniques to build devices like this:
<http://www.picarro.com/gas_analyzers/ch4_h2s>

